# Werner Downriver SUP Clinic - TODAY - Durango



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

We've switched the clinic to tomorrow (Wednesday) at 3:30 @ Santa Rita. Look for the Werner van. We,ve also got a few downriver boards available for demo at 4CRS at half price for the clinic if you don't have your own.


----------

